# Commencal 2023 Line-up



## SenderChris (4. Juli 2022)

Kurze Information: Commencal wird das 2023 Line-up voraussichtlich Ende September veröffentlichen. 

Zum neuen Supreme gab es keine weiteren Informationen. Bikes und Rahmen sollten Ende März erhältlich sein/geliefert werden können.


----------



## Fluhbike (1. Dezember 2022)

Tempo Out Now:

https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCCatalog.asp?ActionID=67174912&PBCATID=4280064

Die Grössenangaben sind etwas schräg... Will ich mit 1.77 wirklich nur 450 reach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMaxx (1. Dezember 2022)

Tempo ist generell etwas klein oder? 490er Reich in XL…


----------



## zieguslaus (2. Dezember 2022)

Habs mal mit dem Norco Optic verglichen. Bei Größe L sind Unterschiede geringer als bei XL


----------



## Grumposaur (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich hoffe das das neue Meta auch nächste Jahr veröffentlicht wird. Und hoffentlich bleibt die Zugverlegung traditionell und bleibt die headset ausgelegt für angle/reach adjust sets.


----------



## rohood (14. Dezember 2022)

Grumposaur schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das das neue Meta auch nächste Jahr veröffentlicht wird. Und hoffentlich bleibt die Zugverlegung traditionell und bleibt die headset ausgelegt für angle/reach adjust sets.


Spekuliert wird ja bisher eher auf Mitte 2024


----------



## Grumposaur (15. Dezember 2022)

rohood schrieb:


> Spekuliert wird ja bisher eher auf Mitte 2024


Meine Hoffnung war Vorstellung nov 2023 und dann Lieferung Saison 2024


----------

